# Has anyone ever commented about your fun fact



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

I have 576 rides so far and not one person has commented on my fun fact. My fun fact is “I like to get away and go camping when ever I can”


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Make it funner


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

You mean more fun? Funner isn’t a word.

Maybe after the New Years I will change my fun fact to “I ran down the Las Vegas Strip naked on New Years Eve”


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Riders don't look or care about your fun fact.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

No, mine mentions tips being appreciated so no one wants to bring that up.


----------



## SamuelB (Aug 29, 2018)

People always ask me how I got started crack rock collecting


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

No one reads them. Doubt that? In your fun fact put "I escaped a mental institution ". Did it for 4 days on a bet with a neighbor that drives. No cancels or questions, $50 in my wallet.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

People comment all the time on the number of rides I have given, so I know they look at the stats...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> You mean more fun? Funner isn't a word.


Nope. Not what I meant.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Funner still isn’t a word.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Funner still isn't a word.


Whenever, not when ever.

Maybe that's why they don't comment.



Las Vegas Dude said:


> I have 576 rides so far and not one person has commented on my fun fact. My fun fact is "I like to get away and go camping when ever I can"


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> My fun fact is "I like to get away and go camping when ever I can"


Not really a fun fact. Pretty cliché at best. Be more creative. Try something like "I once got struck by a lightning". Now that's a fun fact.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Not really a fun fact. Pretty cliché at best. Be more creative. Try something like "I once got struck by a lightning". Now that's a fun fact.


Yup. To the OP, enjoying camping is like saying on a dating site that you like long walks on the beach as the sun is going down. It's just not memorable enough to comment on.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks I think I will change it to “Did you know Uber gets 40 to 50 percent of the fare you pay, tips not required but are greatly appreciated”


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I still haven't filled out my profile.

Every time I look at it with the intent to fill it in I just go blank.

My current profile questions are:

What's something that makes you unique?

What do you do outside of Uber?

What made you decide to start driving for Uber?

The question: What would you recommend to visitors to your city? was what made me initially blank. All I could think of as an answer was "I recommend they go to a different city"


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Thanks I think I will change it to "Did you know Uber gets 40 to 50 percent of the fare you pay, tips not required but are greatly appreciated"


Like I said, make it funner.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Funner to is a wording?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Z129 said:


> I still haven't filled out my profile.


I haven't either. I suspect not many people look at them.

And then there's the one about "Where are you from?"

After reading here on UP for a while, I've realized that some riders misinterpret that to mean "Where do you live now?"

Better off leaving it blank, since the default assumption is that I live here. Which of course I do.

I'd love to chat with people about being originally from Ohio, or about living on the east coast for 12 years. Oh well. If it comes up in conversation, that's fine.

Christine


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Had a guy hop in and say "Your from Yonder!? I grew up in East Yonder. Did you go to Yonder High?" Had me rolling.


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

No

2,000 rides and No one asked why I train goldfish for goldfish racing


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

No fun fact in my profile, though I considered putting "I'm a stable genius driver." But I'm not one to push anybody's political buttons.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Dave Bust said:


> No
> 
> 2,000 rides and No one asked why I train goldfish for goldfish racing


Armature or Pro, Dave?

Big money in it but so are the start up costs.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

People comment on my number of rides.
They also enjoy the "Languages Spoken" entry.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ive had a few ..i had one girl in a group of 6 pull up my profile and went line by line of my profile.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

Why I Drive

A series of very bad career decisions


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Just say you’re the Uber driver your mother warned you about, you’re from hell, and you collect souls as a hobby. If that don’t get their attention nothing will.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

My experience is that I watched all the fast and the furious movies


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I think I'm going to add a fun fact... "My twin brother is rich!"


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

LoL coach!

_"My twin was the one convicted!"_


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> I have 576 rides so far and not one person has commented on my fun fact. My fun fact is "I like to get away and go camping when ever I can"


Not once in over 3000 rides.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Yeah I kind of figured someone might say hey where you like to go camping at or do you camp in the desert. I get nothing.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> LoL coach!
> 
> _"My twin was the one convicted!"_


For fun change it to "My twin was the one convicted. Misidentification. I was the one that did the crime."


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Funner isn't a word.


It's universal acceptance and instant recognition of point legitimizes it's usage.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Mine reads

Once bitten by a king cobra, after 6 days of agonizing pain the Cobra died.


----------



## Termie (Apr 18, 2017)

I’ve had pax comment on my fun fact. It reads that the reason my phone is not in a dash holder is because I know this town well enough to not need a map to tell me how to get to wherever I need to take them. Also mentions 15 years driving a taxi around here before Uber. I get compliments and lots of comments about how I actually know where I am going, unlike most of the drivers around here.

-Termie, independent contractor


----------

